# Stuff, rubbish and bitching



## Sir Osisofliver (23 September 2008)

So I suppose it's one of the trickier questions. I was given a great piece of advice when I was a young man.

Find a job you love and you'll never work a day in your life. 

It's a great mantra to live by because many people spend so much of our time at our "job" - whatever that may be. So you may as well be happy to be there - like the people you work with - and get great job satisfaction.

The problem I have at the moment is that someone is trying to headhunt me.

Don't get me wrong it's very flattering to be wanted but which path do you take? Do you take the cash...or the job satisfaction?

I've recently started at a great firm after being with one of the top five brokers in the country and I'm currently managing about 85M, and in a few months will be starting a wonderfully ethical MIS project running at about 25M a year...

And now a private banking department of one of the big four is trying to steal me away to manage their high net worth client base....and I'm tempted because it's a big salary increase (65%).....in the short term.

So I did the pro's and con's list....

More time away from home and family, longer commute, larger social/client commitment, working with private banking ego's, etc etc.

I told the wife I was thinking I'd prefer to be happy rather than obscenely well paid, given my current position has the potential to get me to that pay level in a few years, and I could just see her adjusting her shoe budget as we were talking. Perhaps I shouldn't have told about the head-hunt?

Meh!
Anywho enough bitching and moaning from me...but curious....what would you guys do?


----------



## prawn_86 (23 September 2008)

At my stage in life i would chase the money.

But obviously you are older and have family etc to consider. If its only going to take a couple years to get to that same pay level then why not stick at a job you enjoy and get the best of both worlds in a few years time...

Prawn


----------



## moneymajix (23 September 2008)

Which position do you feel most excited about?

Emotions given us messages.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 September 2008)

Mate, I think you should ignore any possible long term effects on your marriage, wife and family, and go for the money. 

Your wife probably will learn to be happy after a few weeks trysts in your macmansion bedroom with the local postie or plumber. 

Your children will learn about life from their teachers or the local child care agency, far better role models than a mere financial whiz.

So that just leaves you mate. You should go for the money. Many happy marriages await you. Remember the Family Court is not a friendly arena for folk like you. You see there is so much envy about. And lets face it there is so much to envy. 

Dealing with folk with larger egos than you will be a challenge. Use your id. See paragraph above re marriages for expansion on this. 

Do what you think is right for you mate. 

Best of luck with your decision.

gg


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (30 September 2008)

Wow Garpal,

I think you broke my sarcasm meter. 

I think though if you look closely you'll see that I didn't ask what I should do...but what YOU would do.

The reason for that is...well...how well do you think think you can get to know me and my enormous ego with a couple of paragraphs on a web page?

But anyway Garpal, thanks for pigeonholing me as a ruthless greedy b@stard, who doesn't love his kids and wife and is destined for a divorce.

I'll be sure to treat everything you say from now on with the respect it deserves.

Sir O


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 September 2008)

Sorry Sir O,

Life is not all picket fences and omo adds, but, despair not.

I enjoy your posts btw.

gg


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (1 October 2008)

Apology accepted Garpal,

So...what would you do Garpal, take the money for a couple of years and stick out the bad stuff, or take the more satisfying job with greater long-term potential?

Sir O


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 October 2008)

Mate, I must admit I've always gone for the money, its worked for me, I've been lucky though.

gg


----------



## Green08 (13 October 2008)

Sir O

I'd stay with what you have if I were you.  You most certainly have more than others in money, job satisfaction and appreciation.   It seems secure and you know the territory.  Who's to say if you make the jump you will last more then 3 months if you don't like it or then decide they don't like you.

I know your grateful for what you have stay with it.  Kids need their Dad especially up to finishing high school.


----------



## theasxgorilla (22 October 2008)

I'm 31, I'd be going for the money.  If I was 45, I'd be going job-sat.


----------



## Green08 (27 November 2008)

So what did you end up doing? Was it what you expected? How is the family?


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (7 January 2009)

Hi Green,

I stayed with the more satisfying job. I think in hindsight I mde the right decision. The ability to spend time in the morning with the girls, make them breakfast and take them to school is worth a great deal to me.


----------



## MRC & Co (7 January 2009)

Good man, I agree.

Go with the satisfaction any day of the week!


----------

